# New Bianchi build



## JhnBssll (28 Jun 2019)

I spotted an unused Bianchi Methanol frame on eBay for 350 notes and couldn't resist. I've been contemplating a hardtail for a while and this seems to fit the bill nicely!

It's a Methanol 27.5 SX, 2016 I think, in matte black with a few red and celeste highlights. Here's a photo from the advert:







I've also found some unused RockShox SID RL's and purchased those too...






I've got some XTR Di2 shifters and front mech from a previous project so I'll source a second hand rear mech, battery and other bits. I fancy building some carbon rims on to Hope Pro 4 hubs, and will likely go with my usual choice of Hope brakes 

Exciting...  Frame and forks should arrive sometime next week...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jun 2019)

Excellent, looking forward to this.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jun 2019)

yep, should be good


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jun 2019)

I've got to work out whether it's possible to convert these SID RL's to remote lockout next... The kits seem to exist but there seem to be several different ones, bit confusing 

Any ideas? This is the top of the fork leg...


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jun 2019)

A few more bits bought today so here's what I've got so far...

RockShox SID RL Solo Air forks, 100mm travel
XTR M9050 Di2 shifters
XTR M9050 Di2 front mech and mount adaptor
XTR M9000 28/38 chainset
Hope XC stem
FSA headset
Wheels MFG bottom bracket

Bits I still need to decide on and source are:

Wheels - quite set on Hope hubs, considering building some in to carbon rims
Brakes - Hope, probably Race Evo E4's
Rear mech, XTR M9050 Di2
Di2 Battery, probably DN-110 internal
Di2 display, need to investigate this, think they have built in wireless?
Bars - not sure yet but probably carbon low rise of some description
Pedals - XTR SPD, probably PD-M9000's to match the rest of the groupset
Tyres - no idea yet, I'll be asking for advice 

One thing is clear, I need to save some more pennies to finish this build


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jun 2019)

I started researching dropper posts today and how to squeeze an internal Di2 battery in while using one and in doing so came across a bargain RockShox Reverb Stealth model so snapped it up.

I also bid on and won some Hope hubs I'd been watching on eBay, a black Pro 4 rear and black Pro 4 Boost front, both 32 hole. I've started researching chinese carbon MTB rims, think I'll end up giving them a punt as it seems there are lots of people using them these days. The chinese carbon road rims I bought have barely been used yet but they built up nicely and the tubeless tyres are holding pressure which is always a good start 

I probably shouldn't have spent any more money, any further major purchases will have to wait until pay day now  Over the course of the next week bits should start arriving so I'll start assembling them to mock the build up and help me choose the rest of the components


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jul 2019)

First few bits are coming together after some deliveries today, hopefully a few more tomorrow


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Jul 2019)

I wasnt dissappointed, new bits arrived today too  I now have the cranks, bottom bracket, rear axle and rear hub 

It's just struck me that everything I've bought so far is black; this is going to be a jolly dark bicycle unless I brighten it up a bit somehow


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Jul 2019)

I had some unexpected money in my paycheck which turned out to be correct so ordered a few more bits  The bits I've sourced now are:

RockShox SID RL Solo Air forks, 100mm travel
RockShow Reverb Stealth 170mm travel dropper post
XTR M9050 Di2 shifters
XTR M9050 Di2 front mech and mount adaptor
XTR M9050 Di2 rear mech
XTR M9051 Di2 display with built in D-Fly wireles adapter
DN-110 internal Di2 Battery
XTR M9000 28/38 chainset
XTR M9000 Cassette
Hope XC stem
Nukeproof Horizon carbon riser bars
FSA headset
Wheels MFG bottom bracket
Hope Pro 4 hubs
Hope Stealth Race Evo E4 brakes
Carbon MTB rims from the same supplier I bought my road rims

So my list of things still to source is now pretty short...

Spokes - havent calculated the lengths yet
Tyres - need to measure clearance when the frame arrives to see how big I can go
Saddle - no idea as yet, I'll see what's on offer 
Pedals - I'll probably stick the XTR clipless pedals on from the stumpjumper as I've got some flats to put on her 

I collect the frame on Monday, then I can start building bits up pretty much straight away as a lot of the parts are already here waiting  The rims are a month or so away I would guess, the rear mech is coming from Japan and the Di2 screen is coming from the states... Strange where the best prices end up being sometimes


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jul 2019)

I picked up the frame from the Parcel Force depot today 






Brand new and undamaged as the seller had promised, and without all the useful frame fittings. They'd told me they were missing but I was hoping to find them hidden away somewhere  Not to worry, I'd ordered a mech hanger anyway and will be able to bodge/engineer my way around the other missing bits without too much bother I'm sure  First job was to fit the gear hanger and press the new headset in. This allowed me to put the hubs in and fit the forks and stem, they'll come out again later to trim the steerer when I know where it needs to sit...





Having waited over a week for it I wasn't about to hang around building it so next I started running a few Di2 wires I had spare...






I decided this would be a good time to run the hydraulic hose for the dropper post too so I could attach the Di2 battery to it before it was lowered in to the seat tube...





With this in I fitted the front mech and connected the cable up to it, the junction box is now neatly tucked up in the base of the seat tube...





I ran some garden twine through where the rear brake hose will go and popped the bottom bracket and chainset on. Hopefully I'll be able to pull the hose through without removing it again but its not a major trauma if it has to come out again  The seatpost already has to come off again when the seat clamp arrives - I'd like to say that was planned but I realised after reconnecting the hydraulic line 






Here's a shameless shot of some XTR loveliness 





And the rear end, still some bits missing here I think...






And the front end. Might end up trimming those bars down a tad 






Brakes are due to arrive tomorrow so I should update again once they're on but the rims are weeks away as yet so it'll likely go on the back burner for a while after that


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Very nice! And I'm not generally a MTB fan.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jul 2019)

Super fork is the Sid
Nice build sir


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Jul 2019)

Thanks, I'm rather partial to it already  New brakes arrived today along with the Di2 Display. Got the brakes fitted, hoses shortened and working nicely this evening 








I fitted the display and connected it up - I'm only missing a cable to connect the right hand shifter and the rear mech now. As soon as I plugged it in it beeped at me and lit up, always a good sign  Even better - when I click the lh shifter the front mech moves 

I have tidied the garage a bit since these photos were taken too - I was a bit eager to fit the parts and left a trail of destruction 

Just ordered some grips and a short Di2 wire to finish the bars off. I also need to work out how to shorten the ridiculously long dropper post hose - it didnt come with any spare hydraulic fittings so I can't just cut it down and bleed it unfortunately, I'll need new hose fittings first  Oh well, it'll keep me busy


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Thanks, I'm rather partial to it already  New brakes arrived today along with the Di2 Display. Got the brakes fitted, hoses shortened and working nicely this evening
> 
> View attachment 474806
> View attachment 474805
> ...


i love a self build.....good project that

ive been busy slowly rebuilding my E bike after getting shot of my Di2....theres nothing like a load of parts arriving to bring the little kid at xams out in you lol


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Jul 2019)

Got some new grub screws today for the XTR shifters - the previous owner had knackered the originals so I didnt dare tighten them down for fear of not getting them off again  Controls are now all fitted, waiting on grips to finalise the positions.



















Cassette and seatpost clamp also arrived today so I popped them on, cassette is only finger tight as it'll come off again to build the wheel 










I'm tracking the rear mech on it's way from Japan, due in to customs any time now so should be with me early next week  Rims are being made and should be despatched by the end of next week...

I'm popping in to the lbs tomorrow with it to see if they have any Bianch Di2 frame fittings, hopefully they'll be able to sort me out as they usually do 

The previous owner of the Di2 display had changed the default PIN so couldn't connect wirelessly yesterday. I connected it up to the eTube software this evening to reset the bluetooth PIN and update the firmware of the bits currently connected, all up to date and working fine now


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Jul 2019)

Rear mech not through customs yet  Not that I'd be able to do anything if it had arrived without a chain, rims or spokes 

Some bits have arrived though. Grips, final Di2 wire, tyres and the saddle came in this mornings post and I popped in to the lbs this afternoon and managed to get the Di2 frame fittings I needed to finish off the cabling 












So I've got the Di2 cable going in on the right where the rear mech cable would usually enter. I drilled out the frame fitting usually used for the front mech cable on the left to allow the rear brake hose to fit through. This left the hole on the left usually used for the brake hose for the dropper post hose 

With that all done I shortened the dropper post hose - this turned out to be really simple, the barb at the remote end simply unscrews allowing you to cut the hose to length and refit 

Then decided I may as well trim the steerer and tighten the headset properly. Popped the grips and saddle on, jobs a goodun 









Just as I was finishing up for the evening I realised the saddle had a sticker on the bottom saying 'narrow' and I had ordered a 'wide'... D'oh. A quick check revealed the packaging says wide and the order says wide, it's only the saddle that says narrow. I measured it to check and it is indeed wrong so that's come off again to go back for a replacement 

Tyres don't seem to fit very well...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2019)

Awesome ground clearing BB height tho 

Looking good, i spent ages to no avail hunting for cube frame fittings that screw into the down tube. 
I hate the shove in rubber grommets


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Awesome ground clearing BB height tho
> 
> Looking good, i spent ages to no avail hunting for cube frame fittings that screw into the down tube.
> I hate the shove in rubber grommets



Yeah, looks so much neater with the proper frame fittings and grommets  I was pretty chuffed when I found them in the lbs' box of bits, and even more chuffed when the owner gave them to me free of charge 

No progress at the moment but I took a photo of her outside for the first time this evening while I was having a clear up in the garage 






The rims are made and on their way but the rear mech still hasn't materialised  I had to order a new saddle in the end because CRC didn't have the correct one in stock and refunded me instead. Should arrive later this week along with spokes and chain which I ordered yesterday  Hopefully the rims won't take too long to arrive, it would be nice to have it done by the end of the month to have a play while the evenings are still light


----------



## JhnBssll (18 Jul 2019)

Still no rear mech but pedals and saddle showed up today. I also took the opportunity to bleed the reverb dropper post as it wasn't working properly out of the box - works a treat now though


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Jul 2019)

I just paid the duty on the rear mech, should be delivered on Thursday. The rims left China 4 days ago according to the tracking details so would like to think I'll be getting a customs card through the door for those soon too  I'm really looking forward to bombing around the woods on a hardtail


----------



## JhnBssll (25 Jul 2019)

The rear mech arrived today 






Didnt take me long to have it fitted and working, despite the 40 degree heat in the garage 






All being well I'm expecting the rims sometime next week


----------



## JhnBssll (10 Aug 2019)

My carbon rims have arrived  I got back quite late this evening so only had a chance to lace and tension the rear wheel but it's looking great so far 












I need to pick up some tubeless rim tape tomorrow and build the front wheel up, I might even get a chance to go for a spin on her tomorrow


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Aug 2019)

Them look proper beefy, fantastic looking rims
I realy need to have a crack a wheel building.. Looks like a good way to lose yourself for a few hrs


----------



## JhnBssll (10 Aug 2019)

Yeah I'm really pleased with them; they've built up really well and feel rock solid. The only niggle is the tyres are super tight - I noticed I'd put the front on backwards once I'd pumped it up and seated it. Can I get the bugger off again? Can I   Anyway, all built up and ready for some final tweaking on a test ride 















I now just need to work out how to get the tyre off again  unlacing the spokes and spinning the hub round seems a little extreme...


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Aug 2019)

The beads are tight on some, and the tubless tape makes it tighter to get off.

Use a bit of soap, a wood work clamp makes a good bead breaker

Bike looks fantastic Sir, really nice build..

Those high rolers are heavy going but sure do grip.
But your a big strong lad so you'll be reet.

Clamp idea

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MECO-F-C...34e:m:milGZOFUXwzDlYQFiHIU67w&redirect=mobile


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

I bet it's light. Looks fab.


----------



## Jody (12 Aug 2019)

Top quality build @JhnBssll Looks like a great bike!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2019)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## EvanAL (29 Feb 2020)

Jhnbssl, I just ordered the same frame and was hoping you could provide some insight. I am told that I will also not receive frame accoutrements.

Are the cable fittings you used a standard DI2 fitting? I am mechanical cable guy and am looking for suggestions on where to buy tbe fittings. Also do your cables rattle in the frame? Have you put in any cable liner to deaden sound?

What size is tbe seatpost and what is the headset, a ZS 44/56?

Thanks!


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Mar 2020)

EvanAL said:


> Jhnbssl, I just ordered the same frame and was hoping you could provide some insight. I am told that I will also not receive frame accoutrements.
> 
> Are the cable fittings you used a standard DI2 fitting? I am mechanical cable guy and am looking for suggestions on where to buy tbe fittings. Also do your cables rattle in the frame? Have you put in any cable liner to deaden sound?
> 
> ...



@EvanAL Assuming yours is the same frameset as mine and is coming with no fittings at all as mine did you'll need to source:

- Correct rear thru axle - I used a Shimano E-Thru axle like this one. The nut on the end is castlated, you screw a bolt in from the rear of the drop out through the threaded hole in the frame to lock it in position once you've got it adjusted.

- Rear mech hanger - I bought one from SOS Hangers, where you'll need a D560 Bianchi derailleur hanger

- Metal screw-in cable inserts - These are Bianchi only parts, they'll need to come from Bianchi UK or a dealer. I walked in to my local dealer and rummaged through their spares and found all the bits I needed. There are different inserts for mechanical and di2 setups but as far as I can tell they're the same between different Bianchi framesets - at least the ones I've fitted to the Methanol are the same as the ones I had in my Oltre XR3 

I put a few cable ties on the Di2 cables to stop them bouncing around inside the frame. I didn't put anything on the hydraulic hoses and they seem fine 

The seatpost is 31.6mm on this one

The headset I used is an FSA Orbit tapered, 1-1/8" to 1.5", like this one

Hope thats useful, let me know if you've got any other questions  It's a beautiful bike to ride, good choice


----------



## EvanAL (1 Mar 2020)

@JhnBssll, incredibally helpful! I am looking forward to it. I bought the older stock frame because I prefer the 27.5 to 29. I am here in the states where Bianchiusa is scratching their heads over the cable guide fittings. Could you recommend the shop you found your fittings at so that I can get in touch with them? Thanks again.

-Evan


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Mar 2020)

@EvanAL I dont think my local dealer would be able to help much - he showed me a big box full of Bianchi bits and I sorted through it myself. He didnt charge me for the bits I needed so will have no idea what I took unfortunately. If I were you I would ask BianchiUSA for a set of frame inserts for a current frameset - I would be surprised if it didnt contain the bits you need. The inserts on my 2019 Oltre XR3 disc are identical to the ones I've fitted to the Methanol  Alternatively visit your local dealer with the frame and search through their spares like I did


----------



## EvanAL (4 Apr 2020)

Well, I'm having a tough time with mine. It is still a bare frame. I cannot find the cable stops anywhere! I have been talking directly with Bianchi USA too. No luck. 

I'm hesitant to spend money on parts if I can't make this thing work. Also missing the chainsuck guard, I'm planning on fabbing my own out of stainless steel. 

I emailed the Bianchi mothership, but haven't heard back because of the Coronavirus I'm assuming.


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Apr 2020)

EvanAL said:


> Well, I'm having a tough time with mine. It is still a bare frame. I cannot find the cable stops anywhere! I have been talking directly with Bianchi USA too. No luck.
> 
> I'm hesitant to spend money on parts if I can't make this thing work. Also missing the chainsuck guard, I'm planning on fabbing my own out of stainless steel.
> 
> I emailed the Bianchi mothership, but haven't heard back because of the Coronavirus I'm assuming.



If I get a chance later I'll take a few photos of the cable stops I have fitted to mine. I'll send them to my friendly lbs owner - see if he can dig around and find any more. If he has some I'll let you know and ask if he can post them out to you


----------



## EvanAL (4 Apr 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> If I get a chance later I'll take a few photos of the cable stops I have fitted to mine. I'll send them to my friendly lbs owner - see if he can dig around and find any more. If he has some I'll let you know and ask if he can post them out to you



Jhnbssll, that would be awesome. I don't have any shops that deal with the high-end product around here. I also suspect that my timing is all wrong with the coronavirus. I just lost a good friend the other day to the virus. The virus problem is very real.








Here is a pic of my frame. It does indeed look like we have the same beast! How are you enjoying yours? Do you find it to have a "Twitchy" personality? I'm coming off of a steel Bianchi grizzly, so I don't think the old school head angle will bother me! Thanks for the assist!

-Evan


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Apr 2020)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My wife works in the health service so I understand the severity of the situation only too well 

Regarding the frame, I use it for cross country with a 100mm travel fork so the geometry works pretty well. Not sure how it would ride with a longer travel fork but don't know what your plans are for it 

I took some photos for you... Here is the cable stop. I drilled it out for the brake hose as I'd run the dropper post through the brake hose holes 






These are exactly the same as the cable stops in my Oltre, and my old Aria, and I assume most other modern bianchi frames. Looking at the frame I couldnt work out how the internal rear derailleur cable route works around the BB - I suspect you'll need to run a full length cable outer all the way from shifter to mech but run internally through the downtube and chainstay.

Are you running a front mech? If so you'll need to work out front mech cable routing around the BB too. There are holes for a plastic guide piece but I guess you'll struggle to find one, it might be unique to the methanol but not sure how you'd find out if Bianchi aren't helping 

Here's a close up of my rear axle solution too...


----------



## EvanAL (11 Apr 2020)

I still have no luck with the cable stops as BianchiUSA is now closed down. If you can get more fittings from your guy, I'll gladly pay you. 

I'm looking at two fork options:

Formula 33

Rockshox RS-1

I like the fork to ride high in the travel and have lots of compression damping until I really need it, but hated the platform on old manitou forks. I have been running a marzocchi xfly. Also considering DVO sapphire slammed to 100mm for this reason. Anybody have any thoughts? I ride very aggressive XC. Like blue (mid) runs at DH bike parks aggro. 

Bought a rear hub as I found a good deal on the last gen I9 torch! Going X01 twist shift group. Raceface turbine crank and controls. Thinking of one-up dropper. What to do for rims? 

Musings from Evan


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Jan 2022)

@EvanAL did you get your Methanol finished in the end? Would be cool to see it if you did 

I've just popped new tyres on mine so it's wearing more suitable rubber now in the form of Schwalbe Racing Ray and Racing Ralph's 😊 Potentially taking her out for the first time in ages on Sunday morning so looking forward to that


----------



## EvanAL (25 Jan 2022)

Sure did! You were a huge help! I'll see if i can scrounge up some pics.


----------



## EvanAL (25 Jan 2022)




----------



## EvanAL (25 Jan 2022)




----------



## EvanAL (25 Jan 2022)

I went with a DVO sapphire slammed to 100mm, mechanical discs for simplicity, and 25mm DT swiss rims on DT/I9 hubs. And grip shift Eagle! 180mm dropper post too!

The thing rips with 2.4 tires!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Mar 2022)

I've done a couple more long-ish rides on this beasty now, the last of which was a couple of weekends ago. It was a 35 mile off-road sportive, in 45mph wind and rain - pretty brutal but the bike was ace  The one thing I missed was seeing power data so I've managed to track down an M9000 lh power meter crank arm which arrived today  I was looking for a Stages G3 as I've got those on the two main road bikes but settled for a 4iiii when I realised they were like hens teeth now 

Here it is fitted and wrapped in protective film






And here she is after the 35 miler - I was equally muddy from head to toe


----------

